# New health insurer : Glohealth



## fuliz (28 Jun 2012)

Glohealth is the name for the new health insurer that is launching tomorrow. Some of the staff from aviva are running this.


----------



## pudds (28 Jun 2012)

indo link from last month.


----------



## fuliz (29 Jun 2012)

pudds said:


> indo link from last month.


 
yeah that's them but they have changed their name to Glohealth. [broken link removed]


----------



## fuliz (29 Jun 2012)

Just checked the link, it is not working but it was there yesterday! They are hosted by Digiweb.Looks as if they are not going to be launching today so.Interesting.


----------



## jay82 (29 Jun 2012)

everyone seems to be anxiously waiting for their launch and what new offers they have got


----------



## bluemac (29 Jun 2012)

big mistake to launch a site that doesnt work that site is only at development stage the kind of thing you wouldn't even want your client to see, general links to facebook rather than their site etc..  

They are losing customers right now by having it live..


----------



## jay82 (2 Jul 2012)

Agreed. One must never open up a site to public until its complete, even if a normal viewer comes across "site maintenance", or navigation errors, or an empty looking site, they lose their interest in it altogether and never come back, When a site is launched it should be pre-checked for any error and in completed form


----------



## DublinTexas (2 Jul 2012)

Well they are up and running with a nice webpage now which has all the facts one can hope for.

Let's see how they compare in pricing in detail now.


----------



## OMD (2 Jul 2012)

They are 10% dearer for me. €1980 compared to my current €1760


----------



## suzie (15 Nov 2012)

I've a policy renewal shortly. Not clear from comparing the glohealth & hia websites, but do glohealth have coporate plans? Does hia list them? Can I contact glo directly to request details of said corporate plans?

Have to say it seems to be getting harder each year to pick out a bargain (a relative term I know).

FYI the renewal is for laya company care choice. Its gone up by 22.5% !!!

Thanks

S.

PS: Thanks snowyb for http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=173273#4


----------



## greengrass (16 Nov 2012)

OMD said:


> They are 10% dearer for me.


also dearer for me.....
though i find it difficult to find "equivalent" plan between health insurers. it is as if they were doing their best to ensure one can't really compare covers.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (16 Nov 2012)

greengrass said:


> also dearer for me.....
> though i find it difficult to find "equivalent" plan between health insurers. it is as if they were doing their best to ensure one can't really compare covers.


 
They didn'y have my VHI policy listed on their dropdown list so I could not compare like with like. I eventually struggled through their quote and even without maternity cover that I don't need the policy was dearer than both Laya and Vhi.


----------

